# Mechanical And Metal Trades Handbook (Tabellenbuch Metall)



## kquiggle (Apr 20, 2019)

I ran across this book the other day while looking for information on machining pulleys for timing belts. In this youtube video by Stefan Gotteswinter (Cutting a timing belt gear) he talks about a book he uses in his shop - _Tabellenbuch Metall_ in German. With a bit of online searching, I found there is an English translation: _Mechanical And Metal Trades Handbook
_
The best way to describe the book is that it is a European version of Machinery's Handbook.  A fairly recent version is available for download here: https://archive.org/details/MechanicalAndMetalTradesHandbook

By the way, if anyone has good information sources on making pulleys for timing belts I'd appreciate hearing about it. What little information I have found so far is listed at the link below (go to thelink and scroll down to Timing Belts and Pulleys:

https://sites.google.com/site/lagadoacademy/useful-links#calc


----------



## chucketn (Apr 20, 2019)

kquiggle said:


> I ran across this book the other day while looking for information on machining pulleys for timing belts. In this youtube video by Stefan Gotteswinter (Cutting a timing belt gear) he talks about a book he uses in his shop - _Tabellenbuch Metall_ in German. With a bit of online searching, I found there is an English translation: _Mechanical And Metal Trades Handbook
> _
> The best way to describe the book is that it is a European version of Machinery's Handbook.  A fairly recent version is available for download here: https://archive.org/details/MechanicalAndMetalTradesHandbook
> 
> ...



 I don't find a downloadable version of the book... Never mind, guess I need glasses. Found the .pdf.

As far as timing pulleys, do you use Fusion 360? With it you can download .dxf of the pulley from various catalogs and 3d print them.


----------



## kquiggle (Apr 20, 2019)

The book is available for download in several formats; I recommend the DJVU version to get scanned + searchable text version.

Fusion 360  and 3D printing re on my "one of these days" list. Meanwhile, I'd like to see what I can do with indexing and milling.


----------



## Wizard69 (May 5, 2019)

Thanks for the link to the Handbook!

As for pulleys you might want to look on the web sites of the major belt manufactures and look for the engineering manuals.   I seem to remember one of them having a pretty good description of pulley requirements (could have been Poly V, its been a long itme).    This of course varies drastically with the type of timing belt.

Another approach if you need to draw up a specific pulley is to get on Misumi's web site and download a CAD drawing which they have in a number of formats.    I did this recently for a retro fit at work.   Took the base pulley extruded a longer hub and was all set.   



kquiggle said:


> I ran across this book the other day while looking for information on machining pulleys for timing belts. In this youtube video by Stefan Gotteswinter (Cutting a timing belt gear) he talks about a book he uses in his shop - _Tabellenbuch Metall_ in German. With a bit of online searching, I found there is an English translation: _Mechanical And Metal Trades Handbook
> _
> The best way to describe the book is that it is a European version of Machinery's Handbook.  A fairly recent version is available for download here: https://archive.org/details/MechanicalAndMetalTradesHandbook
> 
> ...


----------



## kquiggle (May 5, 2019)

Wizard69 - thank you for the tip on the Misumi (https://us.misumi-ec.com/) website. I found that if I look up a part, I can see an illustration showing all the relevant specifications - no need to do anything with CAD. I did not explore the CAD options - partly because registration is required but mostly because that is more than I need for what I want to do.

For those who want to explore the CAD options further, I will note that Misumi uses SolidWorks (requires Windows OS, which I don't use). As Wizard69 states that a number of formats are available, it may be that import into other CAD systems is possible but I will leave that for others to explore.


----------



## Wizard69 (May 17, 2019)

You can actually find CAD files on other manufactures web sites but it isn’t always easy!    The “registration” non sense seems to be popular too.  This registration requirement is even frustrating at work due to never needing items in volume.   The last thing I need is more “marketing material” in my E-mail.  The world doesn’t seem to grasp that people actually repair machines one part at a time.


----------



## Muzzer (May 17, 2019)

Another source for drawings and CAD files is McMaster Carr https://www.mcmaster.com/ even if you don't live in the US. Most parts (including pulleys) can be downloaded as 2D drawings or 3D CAD models (for most CAD packages). You don't need to register for any of this. Once you've drilled down to a unique component (number of teeth etc), you get the opportunity to grab the files. It's also integrated into Fusion 360, so users can grab models quickly and easily.

Another place for 3D models is Traceparts but I find it can be a bit hit and miss, as there are literally thousands of suppliers and their naming conventions can be rather inconsistent, so it can take ages to find what you want. On the upside, they are non-US focused so metric users have everything they could possibly want.


----------

